
Invoicing app that helps freelancers get paid faster - alexcircei
https://medium.com/billme
======
jefflombardjr
As a freelancer/contractor 'getting paid faster' definitely appeals to me, but
this doesn't really tell me how Billme does that.

It's cool that you can send SMS invoices, but how is this much different than
say Quickbooks or Xero?

~~~
alexcircei
1\. We are tracking the invoice - (you received the invoice? when did you
open? from where? how many times?) With this feature, we eliminate the number
1 excuse! "I haven't received the invoice" 2\. We are helping you sending the
invoice on FB messenger, WhatsUp, like this you will say goodbye to spam
invoice emails. 3\. We are integrated with Stripe, like this, it will be very
easy to be paid.

And we are working on a scoring system where you can keep track and know your
customers even better.

What do you think?

